# My soon to be ex OW is tauting me....



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

My husband and I are almost divorced. He let me for the other woman and filed for divorce and left me while I was sick and pregnant. I gave up my job to stay home which is what he said that is what he wanted. Now that he left and said my sacrifices were not enough, refuses to speak to me or even agree to anything in the separation agreement. His OW posts on twitter and pinterest that she is the SOON TO BE MRS? And that I need to move on. The truth is that I am still hurting because I loved him so much. What kind of woman would do such childish thing. SHE WON. Why taunt me?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why are you following her on pinterest and twitter? You need to find ways to block her (and him) out of your life.

C


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Let me ask, what did she win? A selfish cheater?

You may be in a bad place now, but years from now you'll appreciate her for taking him off your hands. She'll get her's. She's with a cheater isn't she.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you given birth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

He needs to pay you child support and alimony. Contact a lawyer and take him to the cleaners.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

My sister's husband left her for another woman. Now he is a dry drunk that his new wife , the mistress, has to take care of.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Like Frank Barone said, " what contest in he'll did she win"


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

FOH said:


> My husband and I are almost divorced. He let me for the other woman and filed for divorce and left me while I was sick and pregnant. I gave up my job to stay home which is what he said that is what he wanted. Now that he left and said my sacrifices were not enough, refuses to speak to me or even agree to anything in the separation agreement. His OW posts on twitter and pinterest that she is the SOON TO BE MRS? And that I need to move on. The truth is that I am still hurting because I loved him so much. *What kind of woman would do such childish thing. SHE WON. Why taunt me?*


For the same reason she stole your husband away. These people have deep issues. 

Don't worry. She'll be in your shoes later on. You're stbxh will grow tired of her just like he has already done with you, and she will be left in the dust too. Sometimes it takes a good slap in the face for home wreckers to really face themselves.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

PBear said:


> Why are you following her on pinterest and twitter? You need to find ways to block her (and him) out of your life.
> 
> C


One of my friends told me. I am going to do that. It still just hurts.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

Thound said:


> Like Frank Barone said, " what contest in he'll did she win"


She won my husband. Why taunt me about it.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Have you given birth?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And he is gorgeous.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

She won a cheating scumbag that abandoned his pregnant wife. Wow, what a prize.

Move on, you will are better off without him. Do as suggested, get as much money as you can from him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

FOH said:


> One of my friends told me. I am going to do that. It still just hurts.


Tell your friends that you don't care to get updates on their lives. Your friend is just fanning the flames. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I'm a firm believer that what goes around, comes around and believe me it will for the both of them.

He got a tramp and she got a cheater and left his wife AND HIS CHILD. They make a great couple. Be glad he's gone but don't be surprised when it falls apart. Chances are he may come a knockin' Then it will be your turn.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

6301 said:


> I'm a firm believer that what goes around, comes around and believe me it will for the both of them.
> 
> He got a tramp and she got a cheater and left his wife AND HIS CHILD. They make a great couple. Be glad he's gone but don't be surprised when it falls apart. Chances are he may come a knockin' Then it will be your turn.


Thanks I did just told the two that send me those to don't send it to me. I do not understand why rub that in my face? I guess I am asking because after he has humiliated me why rub it in you are getting married. I just need someone else to tell me I am not crazy


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Of course you're not crazy. I question the motives of your friends to share something so hurtful with you, it's not necessary.

I'm sorry you're going through this


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

(((hugs))) How trashy, she shouldn't even count on him marrying her since he is a known liar.She must be feeling insecure and probably made sure your gossipy friends would hear about it. Let it roll off, you got the adorable baby.
The homewrecker posted on her FB that she's in a relationship with my STBXH, the custody evaluator put in our report that they are getting married and we live on a small island where everyone knows me and my five kids. Whatever! He can waste her money and bug her now. I ignore him whenever possible and she isn't worth the breath to acknowledge and my kids will learn the same. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

FOH said:


> She won my husband. Why taunt me about it.


Im sorry you mistook my comment. What she won was a self absorbed cheating POS. I would like to think you are the real winner here. Now she will have to deal with a known cheater scumbag.

Once again Im sorry I didnt mean to make light of your situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

CouldItBeSo said:


> He needs to pay you child support and alimony. Contact a lawyer and take him to the cleaners.


And everyone of those checks that you get, post it on social media for her to see. Lookie what I got, a big fat check in the mail!!!!

Then post of pic of your kid

Look why my ex-H just bought his kid and look what the ex-H just bought me, woohoo!!!!

Now I'm not the type of person to do that but


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FOH said:


> His OW posts on twitter and pinterest that she is the SOON TO BE MRS? And that I need to move on. The truth is that I am still hurting because I loved him so much. What kind of woman would do such childish thing. SHE WON.


If you are following her on social media, stop.

Let her say whatever she want, she is going to anyway.

Block her and do not look her up online.

She does these things cause she probably knows you will read it (which is why I said to stop) or knows it will get back to you. So far, it's working. Because you are feeding into it. So stop. The best way to deal with idiots such as her is to completely ignore them.

And I'd hardly say she won. She ended up with a man who left his pregnant wife.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Thound said:


> Like Frank Barone said, " what contest in he'll did she win"


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Pretty much!



PBear said:


> Tell your friends that you don't care to get updates on their lives.


Yep. I had a friend who would try to update me on my ex's FB statuses and I told her, "I do not want to hear about him or his FB again. Please." And she never mentioned anything about him again.

Boundaries. Set them. Use them. Live them.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

Do you guys really believe that women like this get karma back for what they do? Not really sure she seems like she is untouchable. Have I gotten anymore news no. But as I lay here after my chemo I wonder if I deserve what I got. I know I did not other than truly love him and sacrificed what i have and then some and he said that it was not enough. what did she do other than screw him that he is totally in love with her. he refused me medical or anything.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FOH said:


> Do you guys really believe that women like this get karma back for what they do?


I wouldn't focus so much on "karma." My problem with "karma" is that if something bad happened to YOU, then it means you did something bad to deserve it.

Let the chips fall where they may.

Everything new becomes old. Everything shiny gets rusted. Let t hem have their fun and sit back and watch the dreaded "normal" begin to happen for them.

You are actually the winner, here. You have rid yourself of a man who didn't know how to commit.

Re: your chemo - wishing you lots of health and love. I imagine this is especially hard to deal with for you at a time while you are doing chemo. Please try to keep your head up and kick that cancer in the a$$. Hugs to you. SUrround yourself with a beautiful support group of loving friends/family, etc.

He is a LOSER.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sorry this has happened to you. You're not crazy, you're hurting. Badly. 

First thing is I would get off social media entirely. It's poisonous, as has been proven to you. 

Second thing is to get a shark attorney and sue your STBXH for all you can get out of him. If your state has alienation of affection laws, sue the OW as well. 

Third thing: Years ago I told someone if anyone could steal my wife, he could have her. Someone stole her. He can have her. She's still a cheater as far as I know (this was years ago). There's no value she could have brought to my life in that kind of relationship. 

Stay strong, stay true to your own core values. Get rid of toxic friends who think you want to know what kind of BS your STBX is up to. These people are not thinking about you; they are swimming in the drama at your expense. They want to see what your anguished reaction will be. These are not friends.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

Thound said:


> Im sorry you mistook my comment. What she won was a self absorbed cheating POS. I would like to think you are the real winner here. Now she will have to deal with a known cheater scumbag.
> 
> Once again Im sorry I didnt mean to make light of your situation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did not at all. Thank you so much for speaking. I am in alot of pain right now.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

You've already won a lot of people to your side, right here. This is actually a pretty cool community. Take heart.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

FOH said:


> She won my husband. Why taunt me about it.


Not much of a prize, to win a 'man' who would abandon a sick, pregnant woman for some strange.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

FOH said:


> he refused me medical or anything.


I hope you don't mean he's not covering your medical costs? You ARE using a lawyer to get that straightened out, right? Because he OWES it to you whether he wants to give it to you or not.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you tell his parents and siblings that he cheated on you?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

PBear said:


> Why are you following her on pinterest and twitter? You need to find ways to block her (and him) out of your life.
> 
> C


:iagree:

You don't need this right now, OP, and really must resist all temptation to read anything either of them post online.

What sort of woman does this? A woman who should be very, very afraid of the Karma Bus... What your STBXH did to you he can just as easily do to her. Should this happen, hopefully she will remember her inappropriate gloating over having stolen another woman's husband.

I'm so sorry you're going through this, but the best thing you can do is have as little contact with your H as possible (speak to him through your Attorney, rather), and completely avoid looking at any of the OW's juvenile twitterings and pinterings!


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> You've already won a lot of people to your side, right here. This is actually a pretty cool community. Take heart.


I see that thank you guys.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you for the confidence. I have two more weeks of chemo and then we will see if I need more. I try to concentrate on getting better it is just sometimes I get sad and think about how much i gave and he gave nothing...


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

turnera said:


> Did you tell his parents and siblings that he cheated on you?


Yes, he is just like his father. His father and uncles are all the same way.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> :iagree:
> 
> You don't need this right now, OP, and really must resist all temptation to read anything either of them post online.
> 
> ...


Its done.. I just need support emotionally. Thanks guys really...


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

FOH said:


> Do you guys really believe that women like this get karma back for what they do? Not really sure she seems like she is untouchable. Have I gotten anymore news no. But as I lay here after my chemo I wonder if I deserve what I got. I know I did not other than truly love him and sacrificed what i have and then some and he said that it was not enough. what did she do other than screw him that he is totally in love with her. he refused me medical or anything.


Her comeuppance will come when she is screwed over by a scumbag who would desert a sick and pregnant wife. He'll do it again.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_Do you guys really believe that women like this get karma back for what they do? Not really sure she seems like she is untouchable._

No one's untouchable I woukdn't worry about her and you POSWH.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Adversity is the greatest test of character. You're going to find out a lot about yourself in the coming times. I believe you're going to be proud of who you find yourself to be.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Unfortunately the only way some people can make themselves feel big is by making others feel small. These sound like small people trying to make themselves feel better at your expense. 

I'm a firm believer in the expression, "living well is the best revenge." At this stage focus on yourself and your child. Do what you can to get healthy. Eat well, sleep as much as possible (considering you have a new born), reestablish contact with family and friends you may have lost contact with and spend the time figuring out what you want out of life to truly be happy. 

Undoubtedly, you should be getting financial support for your child. You may even be able to use some of this social media stuff they're trying to use to hurt you to improve your position in court.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah take screen shots before they get smart and delete comments.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

I am so sorry about your situation, there are people like that in this world, the day will come when those words will hit her like a brick when he cheats on her just like he did on you (and he will, this can of POS can help themselves).

In a way is better to find now what kind of man he is and no 20 or so years later, being much more difficult to rebuild your life.

be proud that in this whole mess you are the only honorable person there, and be strog you have a beautifull child that will need you.

Is everything alright in the legal departament?

I mean allymoney, childsupport and medical expenses by his insurance, I think that a good lawyer can take for him pretty much everything under the conditions he is leaving, and as far as I know even the lawyer has to be paid bu him.


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

FOH said:


> Thanks I did just told the two that send me those to don't send it to me. I do not understand why rub that in my face? I guess I am asking because after he has humiliated me why rub it in you are getting married. I just need someone else to tell me I am not crazy


Because people like that get off on hurting other people. She wants you to be hurt and upset, it makes her feel good. She will get hers, she's with a cheater after all :rofl:


----------



## notadoormat (Jun 1, 2013)

"just move on" is not really easy. I get how you feel and im sorry. My stbx posow did that to meo fb w our mutual coworkers and at wk calling me jealous wife. She has no integrity. She gossiped about ****s at wk while affair w my ws. She wanted him me gone. She had no guilt remorse. She wanted what she wanted. Twice divorced. Once engaged and all cheated on her. Sl she went after mine and he to her. I still feel sick over it. You will "move on" when your ready.mine was years ago but he only confessed year ago and then started another and i caught it before consummated and he still uncaring. I have only here to vent. No one live to hug me or care. So mine is a long road. I suggest find a friend to talk to you can trust. Excersize. Journal. I pray for your heart to heal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

notadoormat said:


> "just move on" is not really easy. I get how you feel and im sorry. My stbx posow did that to meo fb w our mutual coworkers and at wk calling me jealous wife. She has no integrity. She gossiped about ****s at wk while affair w my ws.


And that says a lot about HER and her as a person. She is the one who ended up looking like an idiot, childish and immature.

FOH, same thing in your situation. The woman having to broadcast all this nastiness speaks to her character (which is already unfavorable). Let her fall into her own brew. Ignoring people like that is the most amazing thing you can do. Let her realize she doesn't mean d!ck to you through your silence.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

FOH said:


> My husband and I are almost divorced. He let me for the other woman and filed for divorce and left me while I was sick and pregnant. I gave up my job to stay home which is what he said that is what he wanted. Now that he left and said my sacrifices were not enough, refuses to speak to me or even agree to anything in the separation agreement. His OW posts on twitter and pinterest that she is the SOON TO BE MRS? And that I need to move on. The truth is that I am still hurting because I loved him so much. What kind of woman would do such childish thing. SHE WON. Why taunt me?


Your time will come. 

Why ANYONE thinks they can pull a cheater away from someone else, and in turn not have it happen to them from that very same person, boggles my mind. 

I LMAO every time I read on here about someone complaining that their SO is cheating on them....and then give the backstory that they met their SO while they (the cheating SO) was in another relationship! Karma is a beatch.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

You guys thanks for the support. She hit me again on twitter so I reported her. I guess the STBX left her here and moved back to Columbus, OH. She tweeted it was my fault. He wont talk to me so I can not see where that came from he has not even seen his son. I feel so bad for him. He is absolutely beautiful I mean really (bragging). What kind of man runs away back home to a place he said he would never return to? He left her here and now she is blaming me. I am too busy trying to file taxes asap so he does not illegally try to claim me again this year. Is that his way of getting out of that too? My mother said he is ashamed that people seen how sorry he is. You think that is true? I am afraid my son will do the same thing. I am praying that he wont.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Your son won't, as long as YOU raise him to have morals and lead by example.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

FOH said:


> You guys thanks for the support. She hit me again on twitter so I reported her. I
> 
> He left her here and now she is blaming me.


How did she "hit you" on Twitter? You know you can block her from your Twitter, right? Do that. 

Why are you reading her social media feeds? BLOCK HER, dude!


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope (Apr 10, 2013)

OP, I understand how difficult is can be to break the bond we form with others. Just because they do wrong by us doesn't mean we can autiomatially switch off those strong feelings. Unfortunately it isn't something that can be forced.

Somehow, sometime you'll find a way to flip the switch. For me it took a long time but after trying everyhting, and in all honesty putting myself through hell, something just clicked and I kid you not almost overnight I went from tied in knots to just not caring anymore. 

I can't explain specifically what it was that triggered the change it just kind of happened. In the end my ex was really screwed over by the OW. I saw it all from a distance but by that time I really couldn't care whether they were happily married or tearing each other apart.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Check out the stories about Tiki Barber, the Giant's football player accused of doing the same thing and see how he did.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> If you are following her on social media, stop.
> 
> Let her say whatever she want, she is going to anyway.
> 
> ...


100% agree. I had to take my kid to the principal's office to complain about a bully. While the staff obviously will discipline the bully in question, the advise they give to the kids is exactly what you see above.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Bobby5000 said:


> Check out the stories about Tiki Barber, the Giant's football player accused of doing the same thing and see how he did.


Unfortunately, Tom Brady did the same thing and seems to be doing really well these days (married to a VS model whose wealth and earnings dwarf his own).

The point is to not look for a comeuppance of any sort; sometimes cheaters do win and we have to swallow it. Just move on and know living well is the best revenge.


----------



## Lefacade (Jan 10, 2014)

FOH said:


> You guys thanks for the support. She hit me again on twitter so I reported her. I guess the STBX left her here and moved back to Columbus, OH. She tweeted it was my fault. He wont talk to me so I can not see where that came from he has not even seen his son. I feel so bad for him. He is absolutely beautiful I mean really (bragging). What kind of man runs away back home to a place he said he would never return to? He left her here and now she is blaming me. I am too busy trying to file taxes asap so he does not illegally try to claim me again this year. Is that his way of getting out of that too? My mother said he is ashamed that people seen how sorry he is. You think that is true? I am afraid my son will do the same thing. I am praying that he wont.


I can feel your pain through your words and posts and I'm truly sorry you are going through this. He should be ashamed! He left a pregnant woman who is going through chemo, unbelievable. As far as your son goes, you nor any one else should never tell them their father is a loser. Your son will eventually come to the conclusion, like I did with my father, on his own. Which is how it needs to be.


----------

